# Leopard gecko seems to be getting darker?



## jonnyseymour (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi guys,
I have had my leo about 2 and a half months.
he sheds fine, eats well mix between crickets and meal worms.
In his viv I tend to just have the heat mat on 24hours a day and then I have a red bulb which i sometimes turn on in the evening.

But he gradually seems to be turning a darker colour, Would this indicate I am doing something wrong?

Cheers


----------



## yellrat (Jun 13, 2008)

different things can effect their colour and make them look darker stress is one temperature is another if their temps are low they will darken warm side floor temp between 30.c-32.c is best.
also have heard that if you have a particularly dark substrate it will also make them turn darker in colour.


----------



## jonnyseymour (Mar 31, 2011)

I have a temperature gauge about 3 inches above the ground on the warm side which says it is about 27?
So i would presume right on the ground would be warmer?
would this still be too cool? 
Should I leave his lamp on more often?


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

Try to get a thermometer on the floor of the warm side of the viv - a digital one is easiest and usually more accurate. The floor is where the temperature is important. ATM your thermometer is not telling you what you need to know.


----------



## jonnyseymour (Mar 31, 2011)

Would temperature be the reason for him turning a darker colour then?


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

Yes - as yellrat says - it could be.


----------



## tommivercetti (Apr 30, 2011)

My leo used to offen go dark when my setup was wrong, i had a daylight bulb 25w 2ft viv, but it was making the viv too warm 26-28c in the the cool area's. so i removed it and he has been great ever since.

You say you have a red bulb? leo's prefer a cooler temp at night. i would suguest removing the red bulb and using a low watt light bulb (9-13w) to provide some light in the day and the heat mat 24/7 a third to half the viv size.

Temps should be 20-24c cool end 28-31c warm end on the floor.


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

If you have your leo in a 2 foot viv I would not recommend using a bulb at alll. It's an absolute pain trying to get the temperatures right in a 2 foot viv with a bulb. Just stick with a stated heat mat covering a third of the floor space at one end of the viv.


----------



## tommivercetti (Apr 30, 2011)

I don't know the size of jonny's viv but i don't use a bulb in my 2ft. i should of asked what size of viv you have jonny?


----------



## jonnyseymour (Mar 31, 2011)

sorry for the late reply, yes it is a two foot glass vivarium


----------



## tommivercetti (Apr 30, 2011)

I would just use a 11"x11" heat mat (should be around 31c on the floor) with a low wattage daylight bulb. No red bulb, the change in it's colour will most likely be your temps. Best to get it setup up right and see if it improves. Keep an eye on its appetite


----------

